# NREMT-P failed test twice



## susiegirl07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I have taken the NREMT-P exam twice now and have failed both times.  First test (150 questions and I knew I failed) I had above passing on two categories, near passing on two, and below passing on the last two.

Second test, 88 questions, I did worse!  I had near passing on two and below and the rest and walked out of there thinking I had passed. 

I have been studying from online quizzes, my book from class, power point slides and notes.  Plus I am up on all of my drug dosages.  I understand and know my stuff.  I have been studying for 3 months between the two tests.

My Medic co-workers think I have the knowledge but think I am just reading the questions wrong and am not getting what they are asking from me therefore I give the wrong answer.

I need help and advice as I am reading to throw in the towel!  I want this more than ever and can't seem to get pass this test.  

Thanks for listening.:sad:


----------



## bradford (Aug 25, 2010)

I just took my NREMT-P test Monday and remembered why I hated the CBT tests at Pearson Vue. I walked out of there feeling bad. I ended at 81 questions in just over 30 minutes, but I passed.
 I studied my Brady Books, a book called Paramedic National Standards by Charly Miller, and just random notes I took during class and internship. 
Good luck. If you can make it through didactic, clinicals, and internship, you'll get it


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have studied all my books as i said including acls and pals.  I have been on two online websites that have 2000 plus questions bank and still a failed twice attempt.  

I don't want to give up and did well in all my clinical time including truck time.  The question is why cant i get pass this test??  

Some of the questions are so vague and I really don't have enough information to go on.  I know this is when people say don't over think it and I have tried that too.

Just feeling like a failure.


----------



## bradford (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, it is very vague and somewhat misleading questions/ answers. That's why I don't like it. I walked out of the test positive I had bombed it, but I don't think I could have studied for it any differently. Every question is scenario-based and there are just too many variables to study for every question. It sounds like you are confident in your knowledge and test-taking skills and just a matter of time before you pass. Good luck


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well I don't know how much more I can study to be honest.  It all comes down to the actual test and the way the question is worded.  I can't study for that because of all the variables you suggest. 

So my question is how do I get past it without failing for the third time?:sad:


----------



## bradford (Aug 25, 2010)

Try not to dwell on the test, relax (real easy, I know), and read every question. 

If you get too worked up with nerves and what-if's, you're really not doing yourself any favors.

Relax. Even if you fail again, you get 3 more attempts

Slow down during the exam. I am not saying that is why you haven't passed, but I know for me, I tend to try to finish tests too fast. Every once in a while, I have to stop because I'm going too fast and read and re-read the question. What is the question really looking for? Diagnosis? Treatment route? Term definition? 
This test is hard. I think I read that the Paramedic test has a 60% pass rate. Don't get discouraged. You have the knowledge base. Just answer a couple stupid questions and never think about the test again. You've got this.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 26, 2010)

How exactly did you study for the test Bradford?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 26, 2010)

Look in the NR section here and you will find many discussions including many suggested study guides and study web sites.  It is hard to say why you are having trouble.  Just keep in mind the exam is not trying to trick you it is trying to see if you have the minimum amount of education to be able to think out and solve the problem before you.  Everything on it is based off the Paramedic curriculum on the USDOT web site.  I don't have the link right now to the exact page but perhaps someone else will post it.  I had my students study it and any point they saw that they did not know they researched for the answer.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 26, 2010)

It would be great if someone could post that site


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 26, 2010)

I used the http://www.emt-national-training.com to help me prepare.  I also tried to take time and not rush through questions.  It took me two hours to take my test.

The best thing to do is eliminate what you *KNOW* cannot be the correct answer.  Even if you still don't know the correct answer this gives you better odds of getting the answer correct.

Even on questions I knew the answer to, I still looked at all the others an eliminated those.  If you eliminate just two answers, your odds go up to 50/50 on getting the correct answer.  If you don't eliminate any answers then your odds remain at 25%, if you don't know the answer for sure.

The test is difficult, don't give up.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 26, 2010)

I used emt-national-training for the first time that I took the test and still failed.  I try to have the answer in my head before looking at the answers then I eliminate at least 2.  My biggest problem is I don't have enough information to go on I think.  

Very frustrating


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well out in the field you won't have all the pieces to the puzzle.  You just have to make an informed decision on the information at hand.  Do not read to much into the questions and don't add anything that isn't there.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 26, 2010)

susiegirl07 said:


> It would be great if someone could post that site



http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/ems/EMT-P/

Here is a site that has the material posted: http://www.cccfiretraining.com/New EMT-P Curriculum.pdf


----------



## AtlantaFF (Aug 26, 2010)

JBLearning and do a complete outline of your paramedic book.


----------



## Madball (Aug 27, 2010)

I used a combination of practice tests, text books ( just browsed, don't try to re-read the whole thing) and notes including all my drug sheets. My advice to you is to study 2-3 hours a day, 5 days a week. Keep on it, and make no excuses not to study. the idea is to constantly keep yourself thinking about the material. I even downloaded an app for my iphone called Paramedic quick reference guide, it's got a ton of drugs to look over and study. If your gonna use the practice tests (which are awesome- I used prenhall and JB) make sure your not just memorizing the questions and answers. Use them to spot your weaknesses and study that area. Good luck.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been studying up to 8 hours a day since I started this process.  Right now I am on JBlearning and I am going through my text book as well as sitting down with a very smart seasoned medic.

I honestly think its the way I read into the questions because the knowledge is there although I can't possibly know everything that they ask ie "Where does a service dog ride in the ambulance"  in back, up front, in a animal control vehicle or just anther vehicle.  Not the exact  question as the registry but you get it nevertheless. Not one of my books or quizzes is going to give me that answer.  There were a couple like that I had no idea where they came from.

Thanks Medic 417 for the site I will look over all that info too.  I am once again not going to have a life for the next month


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2010)

susiegirl07 said:


> Thanks Medic 417 for the site I will look over all that info too.  I am once again not going to have a life for the next month



Your welcome.  Keep in mind the test is based on the USDOT national curriculum not on any one text book and that's why I suggest using it.  It is a lot of material but as you read it if you do not know what it is talking about research it.  I hope when you study you used more than one text plus actually researched into real medical books to get a better understanding.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 27, 2010)

the other site you send me I cannot open


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2010)

susiegirl07 said:


> the other site you send me I cannot open



They contain same material just one has zip files you must download to read while other has it posted online to read.


----------



## Veneficus (Aug 27, 2010)

The curriculum is a public document and contains phrases like:

"Describe the pathophysiology, signs and symptoms, and management of hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia in the pediatric patient."

Having said that, the problem might not be your knowledge, it might be your standard test taking skills. (I am also fairly confident from your post that anxiety may have a slight role too if it didn't before)

Some suggestions. 

Look for patterns. example, hyperthermia, hypotension, purpura. A question containing all 3 is certainly asking about sepsis. But may be a second or third order question so figure out what the questions is asking.

quick example:

a patient called 911 and is presenting with with dark lesions all over her skin who is warm to the touch and is showing signs of shock (you are thinking sepsis) has sepsis (they just elimiated the answer you thought it was by giving it to you in the question.) Your initial treatment should include

a: provide a 20ml/kg fluid bolus
b: administer dopamine 2-10 mcg/kg
c: attach an EKG and monitor for ectopy
d: assess the airway

All of these answers are correct obviously, but one is more important than the others. It is not even a paramedic level skill. 

The other thing to remember is the test is based on the lowest level permitted to function, not the highest. So even if you know the endothelial changes and metabolites and biochemical mechanisms of it, that is way too much for the test. The simple answer is usually the right answer.

Once you start trying to justify why the simple answer is not right because "what if?" or "not enough information" or "could be answer a or b depending on..." then you will start trying to make decisions off of factors not given. You may even make a judgement from epidemiology which is not accounted for on the questions because they are testing your knowledge, not "real life."

I suggest just taking many practice exams, from books, etc. The books or websites that tell you the logic as to why the correct answer was best and why your answer was wrong, are definately the best investments of both time and money.

Many of the smartest, most knowledgable, and most capable people I have ever met struggle with standardized testing. It is truly a measure of the minimum.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 27, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> The curriculum is a public document and contains phrases like:
> 
> "Describe the pathophysiology, signs and symptoms, and management of hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia in the pediatric patient."
> 
> ...



Thank you for your knowledgable post!  I do believe my biggest problem is the way I'm reading the question and that I might be reading too much "into" the question.  

Your example question is a good one and I probably would of answered something besides airway if it wasn't there.....do you understand that?  I understand airway comes before anything, i understand that if the breathing is labored, shallow or any other issue you will ventilate first.

My problem is yes I don't know everything there is too know and I will study yet again (jblearning.com, textbook and other notes) but I think it's all in the way I am "reading" the question.  If I can get pass that then I think I will overcome this test.  Anxiety does play a role, how can it not, but I walked in there last time with my head on straight and a "I've got this attitude".  Apparently I did not have "it" and mostly it was because I felt I wasn't getting enough information to make a intelligent answer.  

I feel that is my biggest hurdle.  It does not hurt to study more and more which I will because I want this very much!


----------



## gicts (Aug 28, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what were you scoring on the online test preps?


----------



## susiegirl07 (Aug 28, 2010)

The first time around I was scoring 90-95% on emt-national-training.com

Second time around on another site which I believed was better parameducators.com I was scoring 96-98%

As I said the knowledge is there and what I studied were to me actually harder questions then in the registry itself.  The questions remains why?


----------



## gicts (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you taken it again yet? More favorable results this time?


----------



## susiegirl07 (Sep 15, 2010)

very soon!!!!


----------



## rjddvm (Sep 16, 2010)

Best of luck to you on the next try!



susiegirl07 said:


> "Where does a service dog ride in the ambulance"  in back, up front, in a animal control vehicle or just anther vehicle.  Not the exact  question as the registry but you get it nevertheless. Not one of my books or quizzes is going to give me that answer.  (



We actually did have something similar to this on the JBLearning tests.  It was something about escorting an ambulatory blind patient to the ambulance, I think...and in the explanation of the answers, there was something about where the service animal rides.  The basic answer is, they stay with the patient.

I used JBLearning a lot and it was very helpful.  The explanations often had some good information in them and were worth reading even if I got the question right.

I wonder if you are reading too much into the questions; it's something I've struggled with on multiple-choice questions, and it's a hard habit to break, so I definitely sympathize with you there!

I've had classmates who get questions wrong because option A is a good answer, so they choose it without reading the other options, and it turns out that while "A" is a good answer, "C" is better.

You could also be alert to what the answers cover.  E.g., if there is an airway management answer, you might want to go back and reread the question even if you didn't initially think it was an airway question.  Also if there is a scene or personal safety answer option, definitely go back and reread the question with that in mind, since of course personal and crew safety is your first priority and it can be easy to miss that angle if you focus on the description of the patient's injuries and vitals and answer the question based on that.

They're supposed to give you a whiteboard-type paper and marker when you go in.  Write down whatever you think you might need to remember, and if there's a question that really bothers you, write down some notes on it in case a similar question comes up.  

I've never heard of anyone running out of time on the exam, so take your time and read every word of every question and answer choice, and don't miss words like "not", "every", "always", and "never"--they're easy to skip over, and they can change the entire meaning of the question!  

Good luck!


----------



## susiegirl07 (Sep 17, 2010)

I took my test today at 8a and just found out like 8 horrific hours later that I PASSED!!!!!!  72 questions and I walked out of there not knowing whether I passed or not and as the day went on I kept thinking "did I get that one right, how bout that other one and so on and so on.   The waiting by far is the worst part!!!

Thank you all for your support and encouragement.  EMS is such a great family and I am proud to be a part of it!!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 17, 2010)

susiegirl07 said:


> I took my test today at 8a and just found out like 8 horrific hours later that I PASSED!!!!!!  72 questions and I walked out of there not knowing whether I passed or not and as the day went on I kept thinking "did I get that one right, how bout that other one and so on and so on.   The waiting by far is the worst part!!!
> 
> Thank you all for your support and encouragement.  EMS is such a great family and I am proud to be a part of it!!



Congrats.  Now go out and do no harm.  And never ever stop learning.


----------



## susiegirl07 (Sep 17, 2010)

In my humble opinion the learning has just begun!!  I plan on learning every single day!!!  That test was no easy task and I studied very hard for it.  Funny thing is I felt like everything I studied for was not on the test!!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 17, 2010)

susiegirl07 said:


> In my humble opinion the learning has just begun!!  I plan on learning every single day!!!  That test was no easy task and I studied very hard for it.  Funny thing is I felt like everything I studied for was not on the test!!



Thats because you answered the first few questions on those subjects correct.  So the areas you missed a question in is the area it concentrated on.


----------



## rjddvm (Sep 17, 2010)

Woo hoo!  Congratulations!!!!!  Treat yourself to something this weekend--you deserve it!

Yay!


----------



## firemedicmom (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats! I am taking my exam this Thursday and I am a wreck! I had to retake Medic, I waited over a yr to take the exam the first time and it goes without saying I failed. I studied and retested but failed again. I ended up having a mild MI and I was in the hospital on the day of my exam the last time, it put me over the 2 yr mark so here I am. I made it through Medic and feel much better then the first time however I am having flashbacks about my failed exams. I am so scared I will not pass it again, after taking Medic for the second time! Ugh!!


----------



## susiegirl07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow you have been through a lot to get to where you are today!  As humbling as this process is it will make you better in the end.

Take a deep breathe and realize you CAN do this!  I struggled with this test I feel for a few reasons:

1. I was very anxious after my first attempt and had to find a way to settle down.  Walk in there knowing that it is your certification and they are not going to take it away from you.  Take your time.....I cannot stress this enough.  No one I know has ever run out of time and you have plenty to finish and read, reread any question you do not understand.  Don't read too much into the question.  To me believe it or not this test seems like an EMT-I test not a EMT-P test.

2. Study Study Study!  You can not study enough.  I literally did not stop studying for 4 months and it paid off!  I used JBLearning and I feel it is the best site out there.

The very best of luck to you and please let me know how you make out.  I will pray for your success and remember YOU CAN IT!!!!!!  You certainly have the determination and with that comes success!


----------



## Kthanid (Sep 26, 2010)

i just find it so bizarre this whole lottery atmosphere and convention of fear around what is really a low level of industry assessement.

You yanks really are being sold out cheaply with this second rate assessment tool.

A human marked exam, with both essay, short answers etc.

1.Works 100% better

2.Has no ridiculous lottery atmosphere. You either know or it your don't, and you know where you stand 90% of the time.

What are they charging you, $70 a pop?


----------



## susiegirl07 (Sep 26, 2010)

110.00 a pop!  Gets real expensive when you fail more than once!


----------



## susiegirl07 (Oct 8, 2010)

MICP 3411    yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 8, 2010)

Do not read into the question, choose the most basic answer designed to allow a barely homeostasasing 12 week Parathinktheyare Medicfighter (you know, the Firefighter who hates being forced into EMS and fights it every day) to succeed and you shall pass.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 8, 2010)

Kthanid said:


> i just find it so bizarre this whole lottery atmosphere and convention of fear around what is really a low level of industry assessement.
> 
> You yanks really are being sold out cheaply with this second rate assessment tool.
> 
> ...



We here in Kiwi have to pass a three step process which includes a high fidelity simulation assessment, a three oral panel with several senior people including a Medical Advisor, a bunch of written assessments and present a case log.

If only a standardised test were used!


----------

